
The surprising thing ancient mummies tell us about what to eat - rhollos
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/31/the-surprising-thing-ancient-mummies-tell-us-about-what-to-eat/
======
rhollos
This article explodes the myth that by doing exercise you can compensate for
eating badly, that is eating animal products. The person who has probably
exercised more than anyone else in this world is the explorer Ranulph Fiennes
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranulph_Fiennes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranulph_Fiennes)),
who has had a double heart bypass operation.

